
Students are demanding the facts about coding bootcamps - soham
https://techcrunch.com/2016/06/25/students-are-demanding-the-facts-about-coding-bootcamps/
======
simbalion
People should not pay to learn programming. There are so many free materials
online.

The best way to learn is with documentation, which is free, and examples.

A lot of coding 'lessons' are extremely dull, they show you how to make Hello
World! then they tell you to try it and oh look, it works! Of course, or it
wouldn't be in this book right?

Sometimes documentation is lacking. Sometimes examples are not readily
available. These things should be solved. People should pay to fix these
things, if they're gonna pay for anything.

